

Is Iran still on the Internet? Find out with a traceroute - cawel
http://howto.wired.com/wiki/Run_a_Traceroute

======
cawel
Gotta love the end: "Several lines of timeouts mean the packets are being held
up, clogged or lost somewhere along the way. Blame the terrorist group or
national intelligence organization of your choice." :)

Test results:

www.president.ir loads fine in my browser, but I tried: "traceroute
www.president.ir" 5 times, and I ended up with timeouts from the 23rd to the
30th hop. Close to the destination (destination's IP = 80.191.69.11), but not
quite reaching it...

